# Baby/Child's Christmas knit sweater with shawl collar



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This little sweater knits up very quickly, if you start now you will have it complete well before Christmas, also looks adorable as a vest. The sweater is designed to be a generous fit. You can use any 8ply yarn, and can also be knitted in one colour, or choose your favourite colours. A great way to use up some of your stash!!
Sizes 6 months, 12 months, 18 months, 2 years, 3 years, 4 years.
Skill level : easy-moderate
MATERIALS REQUIRED
Size A & B -- 3 balls of 50 gram yarn in Main colour, plus 1 ball in contrast colours
Size C & D-- 4 balls of 50 gram yarn in Main colour, plus 1 ball in contrast colours
Size E & F-- 5 balls of 50 gram yarn in Main colour, plus 2 ball in contrast colours 
Size 4.00mm (US No 6, UK No 8) needles
Size 3.75mm (US No5, UK No9) double pointed needles

Pattern Price US $4.73
Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-sweater-with-shawl-collar
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/211760397/baby-childs-colourwork-sweater-with


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh very cute - love the colour schemes.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very cute.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice designs.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Those are so cute. Nice work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Cute, love the red!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love that shawl collar for a boy! :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

What a lovely sweater design!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice designs. I like the collar and contrasting color patterns.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I love it! Sweaters and pants for little boys are hard to find! Thanks!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you !!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is lovely!xx


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Adorable perfection as always.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful work.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice and sweet


----------

